
Show HN: Find maintained forks of your favorite GitHub repos - punnerud
http://forked.yannick.io/tensorflow/models
======
dang
A user emailed us to complain about this title saying "Show HN" when it isn't
the submitter's work. That's an abuse of "Show HN", which is intended to share
work that you yourself have made. Please (re-)read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
punnerud
I'm sorry. I thought the "Show HN" was for projects people could try out. Will
not use it for something I have not made again.

~~~
dang
Thanks!

------
elliotpage
This is cool, but one thing that may be useful is a "last commit" instead of
"Last Update". Explaining what is looked at for "last update" that would be
great too. Some repos that I follow that are very dead have a very recent
"last update" as they are still hammered by people due to being high up in
search engine results and linked to from lots of places.

~~~
fyskij
I think that the most important missing feature is number of commits of the
fork

~~~
masukomi
number of commits on the fork is irrelevant to the stated coal "find
MAINTAINED forks..." if you had 400 extra commits, but they were 6 years ago i
don't care. it's very unlikely to be a "maintained" fork.

~~~
davidw
What you'd want is consistency over time together with the most recent commit.

------
Ajedi32
I've been using this extension for a while now which shows similar information
inline with the page: [https://github.com/musically-ut/lovely-
forks](https://github.com/musically-ut/lovely-forks)

Makes it pretty easy to see at a glance when a project has another fork which
is better maintained.

------
owebmaster
Thanks man, this is something github really doesn't do well. Your contribution
may help a lot of projects :)

------
davidw
That's pretty cool. A full-fledged open source project is really about people
and communication and sharing ideas, not just pressing a 'fork' button. You
need a mailing list, and maybe some kind of chat thing (IRC) as well as what
github offers.

I wish github would make it easier to have some kind of "leader election" or
something to point out which one is the actual project.

I hate it when I find some project with 192030 forks and 0 coordination of
them, it always feels like such a wasted opportunity.

------
no_protocol
What makes this a fit for Show HN today? This site has been around for a
while. Did you make some updates to it or something?

From the Show HN rules [1]:

> New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
> enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok.

I haven't figured out what the new changes are, if any.

Are you the same as user yann_ck who originally posted this, or just working
with him on it? [2]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6739269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6739269)

------
smnscu
Really cool. If you have popular projects it's great to see what the community
is doing with them.
[http://forked.yannick.io/andreis/interview](http://forked.yannick.io/andreis/interview)

------
Siecje
On Bitbucket a fork of a Mercurial repo is non publishing by default. It would
be neat to see all of the publishing forks which are basically trying to be
"maintained forks".

------
thegeomaster
When I enter a repository that has been renamed (e.g. docker/docker or
tomaka/glium), I get: "Woops, that developer can't code...". Why so?

------
megamindbrian
karma-runner/karma is still the top result. Doesn't help.

------
glup
Whoops reading HN without my glasses again— saw "Find marinated forks of your
favorite GH repos."

